# Leon Spinks Vs. Gennady Golovkin



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Mike Tyson vs. Sugar Ray Leonard, which starts the second round.

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Leon Spinks Vs. Gennady Golovkin

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2016)

Also, I apologize for the timing this is made, and for the random breaks in between...I currently am working 12+ hours daily, so if anyone has an issue with it let me know and I will give the password's to you to let you continue it.


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Also, I apologize for the timing this is made, and for the random breaks in between...I currently am working 12+ hours daily, so if anyone has an issue with it let me know and I will give the password's to you to let you continue it.



No worries, no hurry, bro. Just glad you posted the whole thing.


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2016)

Spinks!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 27, 2016)

Spinks won 3-2!


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2016)

Leon!  I'm 2 and 1 with my guys so far!  My band of misfits and giant killers.  Now if Buster can just beat Tyson one more time.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 27, 2016)

Steve, How can you be 2-1? Didn't you vote on all the fights? I believe there has been 7 fights? I'm 6-1


----------

